# CBBT-Cape Henry 1/5/06



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Set out of Crab Creek today with Dr. Ike in search of some late season Tog then trolling for some stripers.

Headed to the High Rise then tried a few columns for tog to no avail. Marine Police pulled up and did a routine inspection - No Problem!

Headed off to the Cape henry wreck and tried there for a bit, but could not get anchored up like we wanted over some structure. As we were getting ready to leave the Coast Guard pulls up and came on board for an inspection. Again no problems, but wow twice in one day for inspections. Coast Guard was conducting several around the cape henry area it seemed which is fine by me.

Finally did some trolling for stripers, but barely and bait or fish marks all day from the 4A to Green can. Radio chatter was minimal with no bite at all being reported from Smith Island to Corolla. Once you hit Corolla you got fish!

Came home smelling like skunk, but it was a nice day off from work on the water!

As Bucket would say: "Go South get feesh"


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dixie719 said:


> Once you hit Corolla you got fish!


'Cuz there's bait down there, coming out of the Pamlico Sound. Get rid of the bunker fishery in the bay, the stripers will come back. Otherwise, it'll remain a desert.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yup!

Saw one Omega boat coming in from the ocean heading home and even he looked to be empty handed! That's Bad!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*coast gaurd and Marine police*

wow wonder why they are out there so thick , my bud went out yesterday outta Lynnhaven and got checked twice too , but he came back without that little skunk  had two in da cooler  they went out before the three mile point


----------



## UNREEL (Jan 5, 2006)

I was boarded 3 times in one day. The USCG, VMRC, and the Virginia Beach Police. The woman who boarded me from the VBPD was extremely rude. They came along side and just hopped right on without asking permission. The Coast Guard and VMRC guys asked permission to board my vessel and were very professional. Fished 4 different spots along the CBBT all day and couldnt believe it happened 3 times in one day. Oh well, glad to see their out there in case I ever have an emergency. By the way, I did submit a complaint to the VBPD about the boarding and heard nothing else.


Dave


----------

